# Former Australian Member of Parliament Says Pfizer and AstraZeneca Paid Lobbyists to Direct Australia’s Leaders to Push Vaccine Mandates (VIDEO)



## skye (Oct 2, 2021)

Now all seems so clear....the Covid tyranny ....the Nazi like reactions from the police to the Australian people....telling people they must get their doses of poison or else....

Now I understand what is happening in Australia so much better.

May those who have done this  to Australians go to Hell.... and may Karma gets every  single one of the politicians  who are pushing this vaccines on Australians because of money.

SHAME ON YOU AUSTRALIAN MONEY GRABBING SCUM POLITICIANS!!


A former Australian member of Parliament came out and said Pfizer and AstraZeneca are paying lobbyists to direct Australia’s leaders to push vaccine mandates.









						Former Australian Member of Parliament Says Pfizer and AstraZeneca Paid Lobbyists to Direct Australia's Leaders to Push Vaccine Mandates (VIDEO)
					

Clive Palmer A former Australian member of Parliament came out and said Pfizer and AstraZeneca are paying lobbyists to direct Australia’s leaders to push vaccine mandates. Clive Palmer, leader of the United Australia Party claimed ousted New South Wales Premier Gladys Berejiklian was told she...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## skye (Oct 2, 2021)

Just to say....I'm sure this is happening all over the world, including the US.

Big Pharma pushing these experimental vaccines on everyone ....paying lobbyists  huge amounts of money to do that.....never mind if they know they are hurting and  even killing unsuspected people.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Oct 3, 2021)

A company is paying government to gain more profit from its products.  What a SHOCK I tell you......  well not really.

I do not need an article to tell me they have lobbyists and that they are going to lobby for mandates a year ago with just a basic understanding of lobbyists.  No one complains when any other lobbyist does the same thing for a million other products.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 3, 2021)

skye said:


> Now all seems so clear....the Covid tyranny ....the Nazi like reactions from the police to the Australian people....telling people they must get their doses of poison or else....
> 
> Now I understand what is happening in Australia so much better.
> 
> ...


gatewaypundit=bullshit.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 3, 2021)

Yes.

Equally mind-bending are the so-called "liberals" here who USED to be opposed to corporations, who now will bend over and take whatever poison they come up with, even to the point of threatening others with job loss, etc.

Cowards.


----------



## skye (Oct 3, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Equally mind-bending are the so-called "liberals" here who USED to be opposed to corporations, who now will bend over and take whatever poison they come up with, even to the point of threatening others with job loss, etc.
> 
> Cowards.



Exactly.  Follow the money! 

These corrupt leaders are total scum.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Colin norris (Dec 26, 2021)

skye said:


> Now all seems so clear....the Covid tyranny ....the Nazi like reactions from the police to the Australian people....telling people they must get their doses of poison or else....
> 
> Now I understand what is happening in Australia so much better.
> 
> ...



If you believe what fat Clive  says, you still don't understand what is going on. 

He is spending hundreds of  millions to ridicule the left leaning opposition to kerp his liberal buddies in power.  He's done very well from bribery. 

The government you are ridiculing is the equivalent of the republican party so do some research before you mistake their liberal party as democrats .


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 17, 2022)

skye said:


> Now all seems so clear....the Covid tyranny ....the Nazi like reactions from the police to the Australian people....telling people they must get their doses of poison or else....
> 
> Now I understand what is happening in Australia so much better.
> 
> ...


Hi Skye. I agree with Clive that LOBBYISTS were paid to pressure Liberal Party types re the Vax but the PM, Scott Morrison, has been a "Last man standing" in opposing mandates and lockdowns. Not PERFECTLY by any means but mostly. The real villains are the Labour (Demclone) State leaders. Clive is ACE!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> If you believe what fat Clive  says, you still don't understand what is going on.
> 
> He is spending hundreds of  millions to ridicule the left leaning opposition to kerp his liberal buddies in power.  He's done very well from bribery.
> 
> The government you are ridiculing is the equivalent of the republican party so do some research before you mistake their liberal party as democrats .


Hi Colin, why on earth would you lie about Clive taking BRIBES!! He never has and never will, unlike Labor Party hacks as you well know. Plus the pedos; Wright, Collins and D'Arcy et al, are all on YOUR side of the aisle. 

"I don't believe the Labor Party should accept amongst its members a convicted paedophile."
Crikey said D'Arcy's membership was renewed on March 25 this year and only cost him $20.
"You see, ALP dues are income based, and though he is still asset rich, jail pay of a few dollars a week means Bill is eligible for the lowest membership rate," the website said in an email to subscribers.
"And they try to tell you that Labor is out of touch and has lost its compassion!"
D'Arcy's successor as MP for the southern Brisbane seat of Woodridge, former state secretary Mike Kaiser, was forced to resign from parliament and the ALP after admitting to electoral rorting at the Shepherdson inquiry 20 months ago.
Comment was being sought from ALP state secretary Cameron Milner about D'Arcy's affiliations with the party.











						Premier shocked ALP still keeps pedophile MP
					






					www.smh.com.au
				




You lying grubs are full of shit!! No wonder you vote DemoKKKrat/Labour or wherever you are!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 17, 2022)

skye said:


> Now all seems so clear....the Covid tyranny ....the Nazi like reactions from the police to the Australian people....telling people they must get their doses of poison or else....
> 
> Now I understand what is happening in Australia so much better.
> 
> ...


BTW: The Liberals are being far too influenced by Biden and the NYT types. But we are many who oppose such garbage. I'm with two parties really; The Nationals (Farmer's/Small Business) and Clive's mob(Common sense but raw). Clive is an amazing man but Barnaby, though I am in 98% agreement with him, still can't get the Liberals back on an even keel. He is the sensible Uncle sort of thing in coalition.

Greg


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 20, 2022)

skye said:


> Now all seems so clear....the Covid tyranny ....the Nazi like reactions from the police to the Australian people....telling people they must get their doses of poison or else....
> 
> Now I understand what is happening in Australia so much better.
> 
> ...


Clive Palmer???.
That lying piece of shit. You'd believe anything.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 20, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Clive Palmer???.
> That lying piece of shit. You'd believe anything.


And you know this how you malignant piece of (........................)..........insert appropriate descriptor!!!! 


Colin norris said:


> Clive Palmer???.
> That lying piece of shit. You'd believe anything.


As I said before: Hi Colin, why on earth would you lie about Clive taking BRIBES!! He never has and never will, unlike Labor Party hacks as you well know. Plus the pedos; Wright, Collins and D'Arcy et al, are all on YOUR side of the aisle!!

You're an apologist for the Party that allowed pedos to join them!!! You are disgusting!!!

Greg


----------

